# Nuflor in pregnant goats



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

I had to give my pregnant doe Nuflor today. She reacted very bad. Ran around screening then fell down and closed her eyes. I thought she was dying. She was OK in a few minutes. Dreading the next dose in 48 hours. She is due in about 10 days. Will this effect her milk. Has anyone drank the milk after giving Nuflor? I know it has not been studied by the drug co. Just wanted to know yalls experience. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When is she due?

Nuflor stings. That is why the reaction.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Nov. 8th


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Did you give it IM or Sub Q? 

Giving Sub Q where the neck meets the body is a good spot..I find my goats react better to meds that sting given at this location. Just make a nice big tent there and inject.. Some goats just react worse then other...after you inject..get her walking fast...


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Bottle said IM in neck. That's what I did. My other goat did not react so bad just this one. What about the milk issue?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have found that giving it in the armpit works for me. Like said above, make a tent. Then walk them around and everything is fine!


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

OK sounds good to me. Has anyone drank the milk. Of one you gave nuflor to.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Most meds say IM but th eonly thing that has to be done IM is hormons...try her next shot Sub Q, Maybe it wont be so hard on her...
As for her milk...it will be just fine...wont hurt her babies at all...We dont drink the milk from a m om until babies are two weeks old..so if you wait until then there should be no Nuflor left in her milk..Nuflor has a 120 hour withdrawl from milk
here is a good link on drug withdrawls
http://www.georgiagoat.com/articles/Goatmeds_new.pdf


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

OK thanks a lot.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a quick question , what is this medication for?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> I have a quick question , what is this medication for?


I give this for respiratory infections


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Respiratory


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks  just wondering


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With goats, it is best to give SQ, with most meds. Unless indicated by TGS or a vet.

Nuflor is SQ burns less and works better that way. 

Banamine is one, that is given in a muscle for goats.


----------

